# Help choosing an economics/finance course



## Rick_Hunter (18 March 2011)

Hi there,

Just a bit of quick background. Coming from an engineering background, I got addicted to this stuff just before the financial crisis till now.

Looking for a complete career change as I'm so fascinated by macro economics, flow of money, bubbles, debt, etc etc. I've read probably more books on this stuff from ppl like faber, samuelson, etc than my engineering books!

Have recently decided to get some form of higher education (need the piece of paper!) to try venture into the industry, so needing some advice on good courses. Unless someone can offer another suggestion on getting into this industry

Preferably in Melbourne, but if distance learning is offered, I don't mind overseas either. Hope someone can help me out!

Thanks in advance


----------



## TulipFX (18 March 2011)

Rick_Hunter said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a bit of quick background. Coming from an engineering background, I got addicted to this stuff just before the financial crisis till now.
> 
> ...




Master of Economics at one of the Uni's. Make sure when you do it you do as much econometrics as you can. It will plug right into the maths you have already learnt in your engineering degree.


----------



## PinguPingu (18 March 2011)

In kinda of a similar position, doing a combined B. Commerce/Arts degree at the moment, want to work in banking (maybe even get into a big invest. bank) but not doing heavy analyst stuff. My maths is fine, but I'll admit I'm stronger in more humanity heavy areas (E.g. marketing, management, "client relations"). Psych's my major for arts but I'm unsure on the commerce one...


----------

